#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  International go-kart championship (2013-2014)

## abdul_qs

*INTERNATIONAL GO KART CHAMPIONSHIP(IGC)-2013-14*


About 
Event which gives a platform for Graduating and Diploma students to fabricate a innovative Go-Kart under a well shelled rule book. International Go-Kart Championship 2013-14 is an event which on hand give a preliminary taste of Automobile sector.
This is the first student initiated international automotive event to be held in india.


EVENT DETAILS
*DESIGN*,*FABRICATE* an innovative Go-kart and *COMPETE* with various teams from Asia.
Biggest plateform to show your technical skills at international level.


ELIGIBILITY
All the team members of the team must be undergraduate/diploma students in engineering from any college/University from Asia.


TEAM SIZE - *10-15 members per team*


SCHEDULE


RULE BOOK RELEASE :-  *31-05-2013* 
REGISTRATIONS       :-  *1-06-2013 to 30-06-2013*
PRE-FINAL ROUND    :-  *21-09-2013*
DYNAMIC EVENT      :-  *JAN/FEB 2014*


VENUE 
DYNAMIc EVENT :- *LOVELY PROFESSIONAL UNIVERSITY,PUNJAB,INDIA*


_HIGHLIGHT_
*Many prizes to be won
*Get a global recognisation
*Placements for final year students at dynamic event
*AND MUCH MORE...........


*REGISTRATIONS ARE STARTED,ONLY 100 TEAMS CAN PARTICIPATE FROM ASIA
HURRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY UP REGISTER YOURSELF BEFORE 30-06-2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbup1:


Download rule book from - https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-h_...JBMF9GaXM/edit


*REGISTER YOUR TEAM AT   http://www.igcsaelpu.org/page-features.html*




For more details visit -http://www.igcsaelpu.org/


Follow us @facebook - https://www.facebook.com/Internation...rtChampionship


For further details and registrations contact:-
M A Qadeer Siddiqui
Coordinator,City Representative(hyderabad)
IGC 2013-14
PH NO-+917702182825
Email -qadeer.igc@gmail.com





  Similar Threads: University of Leeds is offering Economics International Studentship 2014 International go-kart championship (2013-2014) NATIONAL ROBOTICS CHAMPIONSHIP-2013 in Symbiosis Institute of Technology and Sceince Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster

----------


## Wesley Cheek

Your site has been extremely informative.

I just now stumbled to your blog and it seems you got a couple of nice articles.

----------

